# Merry Christmas :)



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just want to wish yous all a merry christmas and a very happy new year , and thanks girls for being there for me though this difficult year , yous are all amazing   
hope yous all have a great one OH and hope santa is good to yous all    
love sweetchilli XXXX


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

same here Sweetchilli hope 2010 is a better one


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hope you all have a fab xmas lots of love and hugs lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Merry christmas girls i hope and pray 2010 will bring all yer dreams true.  xxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone

Thinking of all who are finding this time of year difficult. I hope and  for a happier 2010 for you.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

happy new year everyone !! sweet chilli hoping for happiness for us all this year....


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Galxay girl lets hope so hunnie fingers crossed for us both


----------

